# WY Golden Trout?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I know how it goes asking about fishing or hunting spots, but I need some help. Last year I asked some general questions about fishing the Wind Rivers for golden trout because my sons were taking a 50 mile hike through the range. Well, their hike ended up being just over 60 miles and they never saw a golden trout.

So now they have asked me to take them on a 3 day trip back to the Wind Rivers in search of the hard to catch, harder to find trout. Just starting to plan the trip. Anyone willing to point a guy in the right direction? PM if you'd like.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

Thumb Lake used to have golden trout up to 20"s. I've not been there in about 25 years. I think the Fiddlers Lake Trailhead is the one you want. It's about 5 miles to the lake. Go past Upper Silas and Island Lake to Thumb. Back then there was no trail past Island Lake to Thumb Lake. Tomahawk Lake in the same area had brook trout up to 16 inches. 

Every time I fished it was half covered with ice. The fish were finicky and soft mouthed. They were also in beautiful crimson red spawning colors. Even the inside of their mouths were red. 

Good Luck


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Pm sent, as of last year that report still held true.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

PM the *Goob*. I know he has some golden secrets!

;-)

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Saws- I don't like putting people on the spot when asking for "sensitive" info. I'll take the freely given. Although after following your photos I may be PMing you for some brookie, browns, tigers, bows and cutty info. haha


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

What do Cache Valley Wood Duck honey holes, Uinta Lake Grayling honey holes, Uinta Ptarmigan honey holes, and Wind River Golden Trout honey holes have in common?

Tight lips.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Saws- I don't like putting people on the spot when asking for "sensitive" info. I'll take the freely given. Although after following your photos I may be PMing you for some brookie, browns, tigers, bows and cutty info. haha


Understand completely.

For you, I give freely my friend. All you have to do is ask.  Let me know. I may have a few area hunting questions for you.8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> What do Cache Valley Wood Duck honey holes, Uinta Lake Grayling honey holes, Uinta Ptarmigan honey holes, and Wind River Golden Trout honey holes have in common?
> 
> Tight lips.


What's a Ptarmigan?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> Thumb Lake ....................................................................They were also in beautiful crimson red spawning colors. Even the inside of their mouths were red.
> 
> Good Luck


Thumb Lake:




There's 1200 lakes in the Wind River Mountain Range. At any given time only 62 to 65 have goldens. The best Golden trout lakes are on the east slope on the Indian Reservation so they have Indian names like:

Cantmeberdaname Lake
Lake Gibmedanamesofallthebestlakesndabouldersfirst
Lake Rucrazyman
Hotspottin Lake


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> What's a Ptarmigan?
> 
> .


A fabled woodland creature that affords those who find it infinite internet cred points. Similar to a leprechaun and a pot of gold.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> A fabled woodland creature that affords those who find it infinite internet cred points. Similar to a leprechaun and a pot of gold.


Hey, thanks.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My partner and I at Goober Golden Trouts are willing to take any UWN member on a Golden Trout hikeaganza.

Cameras and GPS' are not allowed and clients will be "neuralized" when we return to the trailhead.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> What's a Ptarmigan?
> 
> .


White Wing Ptarmigan (_Lagopus leucura) _- also known as the *modern pterodactyl*, is the smallest bird remnant of the dinosaur family. It is a permanent resident of high altitudes on or above the tree line and is native to places where it can spread it's terror. Its plumage is cryptic camouflage and varies at different times of the year. The white-tailed ptarmigan has a diet of ground squirrels, marmots, deer and is the only known predator of wolverines. They nest is a simple depression about the size of the Yellowstone Caldera in which up to 8 million eggs are laid. After hatching, the chicks soon leave the nest to maraud and pillage the country side. At first they eat rodents after figuring out how to induce a rockslide, but later move on to trolling marmots for amusement before eating them. The population seems to be stable and the IUCN lists this species as being of "Least Concern", but Al Gore thinks they be the missing link to finding ManBearPig. Mr. Gore is quoted to have said "The ptarmigan are out there hiding the location of ManBearPig, why doesn't anybody believe me. I am super duper serial." People must use extreme caution when venturing into Ptarmigan habitat, because they have been known to attack. The best defense against a ptarmigan attack is to remove all clothes and preform jumping jacks. This proves to the ptarmigan that you are not a marmot. Hunting for ptarmigan is quite controversial after Peter the Ptarmigan was shot down by a Pharmacist Ozwaldo Parker of Arkansas. In response to the death of Peter the Ptramigan the United States Department of Transportation has put an embargo on the export of Ptarmigan out of the state of Utah.

So, there you go. Beware of the Chicken Ptarmy Parm.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There's 1200 lakes in the Wind River Mountain Range. At any given time only 62 to 65 have goldens. The best Golden trout lakes are on the east slope on the Indian Reservation so they have Indian names like:
> 
> Cantmeberdaname Lake
> Lake Gibmedanamesofallthebestlakesndabouldersfirst
> ...


Uh, I don't recall asking for specifics, just a point in the right direction. Thanks for keeping this at the top of the page though......

Saws-- now you see why I didn't PM Goob for a tip..... ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Uh, I don't recall asking for specifics, just a point in the right direction. Thanks for keeping this at the top of the page though......
> 
> Saws-- now you see why I didn't PM Goob for a tip..... ;-)


Listen, you asked for a Golden Trout Lake you can fish on a 3-day hiking trip. You have Thumb Lake and the lakes in the drainage that Lonetree gave you. That's about all the Golden Trout Lakes lakes this old fatman can get to and fish in 3 days. So I'm not much help.

Fiscal Conservatives run Wyoming now. Those fellas are gonna privatize the Wind Rivers. So if ya wait a year you'll prolly be able to drive yer wheeler up to the Golden Trout lakes. I suggest the east slope. Trump will have a casino or two up there.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> White Wing Ptarmigan (_Lagopus leucura) _- also known as the *modern pterodactyl*, is the smallest bird remnant of the dinosaur family. It is a permanent resident of high altitudes on or above the tree line and is native to places where it can spread it's terror. Its plumage is cryptic camouflage and varies at different times of the year. The white-tailed ptarmigan has a diet of ground squirrels, marmots, deer and is the only known predator of wolverines. They nest is a simple depression about the size of the Yellowstone Caldera in which up to 8 million eggs are laid. After hatching, the chicks soon leave the nest to maraud and pillage the country side. At first they eat rodents after figuring out how to induce a rockslide, but later move on to trolling marmots for amusement before eating them. The population seems to be stable and the IUCN lists this species as being of "Least Concern", but Al Gore thinks they be the missing link to finding ManBearPig. Mr. Gore is quoted to have said "The ptarmigan are out there hiding the location of ManBearPig, why doesn't anybody believe me. I am super duper serial." People must use extreme caution when venturing into Ptarmigan habitat, because they have been known to attack. The best defense against a ptarmigan attack is to remove all clothes and preform jumping jacks. This proves to the ptarmigan that you are not a marmot. Hunting for ptarmigan is quite controversial after Peter the Ptarmigan was shot down by a Pharmacist Ozwaldo Parker of Arkansas. In response to the death of Peter the Ptramigan the United States Department of Transportation has put an embargo on the export of Ptarmigan out of the state of Utah.
> 
> So, there you go. Beware of the Chicken Ptarmy Parm.


I always thought the Ptarmigan was from the place where the moon is in the seventh house and Jupiter aligns with Mars and peace.....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> White Wing Ptarmigan (_Lagopus leucura) _- also known as the *modern pterodactyl*, is the smallest bird remnant of the dinosaur family. It is a permanent resident of high altitudes on or above the tree line and is native to places where it can spread it's terror. Its plumage is cryptic camouflage and varies at different times of the year. The white-tailed ptarmigan has a diet of ground squirrels, marmots, deer and is the only known predator of wolverines. They nest is a simple depression about the size of the Yellowstone Caldera in which up to 8 million eggs are laid. After hatching, the chicks soon leave the nest to maraud and pillage the country side. At first they eat rodents after figuring out how to induce a rockslide, but later move on to trolling marmots for amusement before eating them. The population seems to be stable and the IUCN lists this species as being of "Least Concern", but Al Gore thinks they be the missing link to finding ManBearPig. Mr. Gore is quoted to have said "The ptarmigan are out there hiding the location of ManBearPig, why doesn't anybody believe me. I am super duper serial." People must use extreme caution when venturing into Ptarmigan habitat, because they have been known to attack. The best defense against a ptarmigan attack is to remove all clothes and preform jumping jacks. This proves to the ptarmigan that you are not a marmot. Hunting for ptarmigan is quite controversial after Peter the Ptarmigan was shot down by a Pharmacist Ozwaldo Parker of Arkansas. In response to the death of Peter the Ptramigan the United States Department of Transportation has put an embargo on the export of Ptarmigan out of the state of Utah.
> 
> So, there you go. Beware of the Chicken Ptarmy Parm.


This was a great laugh. Thanks.:grin:


----------

